# sick mollies



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi i would like to solicit some advice as im a bit lost... from out of the blue 2 of my mollies developed some weird diseases... mollie # 1 the eye developed something that looked like a cataract... mollie # 2 developed sores on the body at first i believed it was ich but then again it aggravated to sores... so im thinking if i should dose erythro considering i have a planted tank or should i just add aquarium salt to the tank?

all suggestions welcome and appreciated


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

For my Mollies you want to add a 3/4 teaspoon of epsom salt per 20 gallons of alkaline water. They will get fungus and the shimmies without it. See Grants thread about water parameters, In the island pets sub forum


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Ok well two things.

First: LUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


Second: I wouldn't put salt in a planted tank if i were you; they don't appreciate it at all. Since they're mollies, they can tollerate brackish, if not full saltwater, conditions, so I would just give them a salt bath. Put a couple teaspoons of salt in a bucket with a gallon or so of you tank's water, and then just net out the affected mollies and let them swim around in that mixture for 5-10 minutes. Keep an eye on them though, and if they start having trouble staying upright etc, get them out and put them back into the tank.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have to agree with the no salt for most planted tanks suggestions (but add some for mollies....), BUT there are some salt tolerant species that would be fine. Here's a link to a good list !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

I missed the planted tank part


----------

